# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bloedonderzoek/prikken

## istanbul

Ben 2 jaar niet naar een arts geweest. Koop mijn allergie medicijnen bij de Pharmacie.

Bloeddruk controleren ze ook op verzoek. 120-80 (als ik niet rook) en anders 140-80 tracht wel doorlopend te stoppen met roken.

Maar moet toch gewoon eens bloed laten prikken. MAAR WAT MOET IK VRAGEN?

- Cholesterol
- Suiker
-
-
- ??????????

Vergeten wat normaal is om te bekijken/controleren. Misschien kunt u mij daar bij helpen?

----------


## dotito

@Istanbul,

Je vraagt gewoon naar een algemene bloedanalyse de Dr weet wel wat hij allemaal moet aanduiden.

Groetjes

----------


## istanbul

dank dotito

nog een vraag moet ik mij laten inententen tegen Hepatitis A?

----------


## dotito

Nee normaal niet,enkel mits je op reis gaat naar een land waar de kans op besmetting met hepatitis A groot.

----------


## istanbul

woon sinds dec. 2007 in Istanbul. tja, beetje onverwachts gegaan en gebleven. niet voorbereid zoals het hoort. :-).

hier ga je naar het hospital of de apotheek. heb mij tot nu zonder moeite met de laatste gered. 

dus nu eens gaan en een lijstje maken. want hoewel medicijnen hier zo te koop zijn wordt het toch duur op den duur.

----------


## dotito

Wens je iig heel veel sterkte toe!

En vraag gewoon het belangrijkste

Cholesterol
ijzer
vetten
suiker
schildklier


Groetjes Do

----------


## istanbul

iets nagelaten bij mijn profiel? dan maar uitzoeken hoe te vinden?

sterkte? wel dank daarvoor. maar voel mij niet "zwak of ongelukkig" 

ik moet gewoon eens gaan. alleen hot hot hot. en uitstel gedrag. maar zonde van het geld die medicijnen kopen die ik misschien? vergoed kan krijgen.

----------


## istanbul

wel, dat bericht was dus makkelijk te vinden. :-). en ja, best prettig vragen te stellen, ik heb er iets aan gehad tot nu. ik kan hier alleen in het Engels een vraag stellen en moet het in het Turks vertalen (of laten vertalen).

met vriendelijke groet.

----------


## sietske763

en lever en nierfunktes en BSE(bezingking)
als je deze en de punten van Do meeneemt heb je een uitgebreid bloedonderzoek

----------


## istanbul

dank Sietske 763. 

hospital bezoek was nooit een hobby van mij. ook niet in Nederland,dus liever de juiste vragen, dan 2 maal een bezoek omdat er iets vergeten is.

----------


## istanbul

hmmm en die prikken tegen hepatitis A???? ik eet alles. was het wel af. maar toch.

vraag ik het hier dan is het ?????? want men maakt zich niet zo druk, het zal allemaal wel. stuk prettiger leven. dat wel.

----------


## sietske763

hoi istanbul,
hepatitis heeft met je lever te maken dus als er wat mis is zullen je leverwaarden afwijken en zeer ws ook BSE te hoog
succes!

----------


## istanbul

zo graag die vaccinatie hebben voordat mijn lever afwijkt. maar goed, zal de vraag daar ook stellen in het hospital. 

best een reden om te gaan. leef nog steeds. maar 3 dagen geleden een prik van een? tja? iets met gore tandjes ook en pijnlijk. moet vleugels gehad hebben, ging zo snel, niet gezien. iedereen hier zij "hospital" apotheker ook. maar dacht ook allergische reactie. gewaarschuwd voor zeer dikke knie. nu, het verloopt goed. behalve dat die "beet" van dracula niet over is. de tube bijna leeg. dus......

maar ik dank u allen voor u info. het heeft mij geholpen en ik ga er maar eens werk van maken. 

en weer een bedankje voor sietske 763.

----------


## CompuAddict

Beter is het C-reactief proteïne (Engels: C-reactive protein), meestal afgekort tot CRP, is een zogenaamd acutefase-eiwit. CRP wordt geproduceerd door de lever en geeft aan dat een ontsteking aanwezig is, weerde moet rond de 5 zijn.
Dit is beter en sneller dan bloedbezinking. Sterkte toegewenst. :Smile:

----------

